# The guys in action!!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Ocean and I have been still busy in AKC agility and has had a good summer (actually better than I ever imagined he would!) He racked up a Novice FAST Q, 2 Novice JWW Qs, and a Novice Standard Q! Here are some NQ runs from our last trial on Labor Day weekend. 











We have some bumps to work out...and for dog who's not yet two, he does pretty darn well. Lars will head back to agility this fall while O is back at the training table. 

This past weekend, we played around at an APDT rally training party because I've got my eye on some rally trials this fall. Lars is still chipping away at that RAE of his and O will be coming out in Rally Advanced. Later this fall, we'll go for an APDT trial where Lars will start Level 3 and the bug will be doing Level 1. 

These are a little grainy...but here's some video from the party:


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Good speed to him,and looks like he actually is enjoying what he's doing. I think he has quite some potential.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good! So much fun!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I love watching your videos!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I'm glad you guys enjoyed them!!

Yes, Ocean is as fast as Lars which I didn't really see coming when he was all about handler focus a couple of months ago. He LOVES agility...and I just need him to mentally grow up some so he can keep his head together while running. He has a little bit too much fun sometimes! He's still very much a baby and male rotties don't really mature mentally until they are about 3 and sometimes even 4. It's hard to remember that the grown up body you see in front of you is still a youngster. So, I have a couple of years to get through before I have a more serious working dog.  Patience grasshopper...patience....


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Weeeee I love me some rottie! Looking good!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Me too!! ROFL :laugh:


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

MrsBoats said:


> He has a little bit too much fun sometimes!


I think I had an equal amount just watching, thank you


----------

